# WES India



## kelynrowe2014 (May 8, 2013)

Hi all,

Greetings!
I'm looking to apply for WES from INDIA, i have done my studies from PTU. I need to understand that how to go about arranging the documents. Do i need to go to university, do i need to fill any form, any concerned person. If anyone who has completed the studies from PTU and applied for WES, Please guide me to the right path.

Regards,

Kelyn


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Kelyn ,

I am in same boat, done my graduation from PTU in 2007. Need to know the procedure to file WES. Mods , Seniors any directions would be helpful.

Keyln,

PM me we can get in touch for next steps as well.

Thanks,
Zizu


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shouldn't their website tell you?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Greetings!
> I'm looking to apply for WES from INDIA, i have done my studies from PTU. I need to understand that how to go about arranging the documents. Do i need to go to university, do i need to fill any form, any concerned person. If anyone who has completed the studies from PTU and applied for WES, Please guide me to the right path.
> ...


Did you check this on their site with regard to Official transcripts?
http://www.ptu.ac.in/userfiles/file/FILE10002.PDF


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Greetings!
> I'm looking to apply for WES from INDIA, i have done my studies from PTU. I need to understand that how to go about arranging the documents. Do i need to go to university, do i need to fill any form, any concerned person. If anyone who has completed the studies from PTU and applied for WES, Please guide me to the right path.
> ...


Hi Kelyn,

The procedure to get transcripts from PTU is very simple, You need to visit the university, in in admin block you will get a form, pay the fee for the transcripts at the counter and submit your form. They will mail your transcripts in few days. Thats all.


----------

